# The Paladin Deluxe



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one that was made by special request.... He wanted something a little different but to still be extremely functional and accurate.
It has Desert Camo Dymondwood scales and a ballistic grade carbon reinforced G10 core. Holds 14 rounds of 7/16" steel, or about 25 in 3/8" size. The forks are slotted so that the flatbands or tubes can't slide off the end when shooting. It literally takes mere seconds to change out either bands or tubes, and you don't need any tools to do it either.
A fun little shooter this one!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks different


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice design and loving the wood!


----------



## amacnaughtan (Oct 23, 2011)

All I can say is....Wow, as I sit back in my Computer Chair!!!!! This Work of Art is Awesome.....


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i like it.








Daniel


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a bloody BEAUTIE! Fantastic Bill,....fantastic..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty cool Bill!! Bet you enjoyed doing that one. Just what you like, something to change the routine.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cool Bill! Nice job!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow bill! you always surprise, and in surprisingly beautiful functional art


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!
Here's a little video of it in action:


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just when I thought you couldn't possibly improve one the Paladin...you do....are you some kind of slingshot engineering savant? Like no offense, but could you count a sack of 3/8" steel balls being dumped out before they hit the ground? You leave me in awe sir!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I particularly like the slotted forks and the 1/2" lanyard hole. I'm getting ready to make a dozen or so Patriots for a Boy Scout Rendezvous. Your designs are great.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Really nice looking slingshot! Looks like a comfy grip, too bad I only find myself accurate with PFS! Haha.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's an interesting shape. Built in ammo holder is a nice touch.
That wood/g10 combo makes it look like the country cousin of my SEAL:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys.... It's fun to just have free rein sometimes!



shawnr5 said:


> I particularly like the slotted forks and the 1/2" lanyard hole. I'm getting ready to make a dozen or so Patriots for a Boy Scout Rendezvous. Your designs are great.


If you want to do these kind of slots, make them no wider than a hacksaw blade does and you can "stretch and set" either bands or tubes without the matchstick... so long as the elastic is pulled back over the outside or inside of the forks (like you've done with others), and not pulled directly inline with the slot.


----------



## adeptus_minor (Jan 20, 2012)

amacnaughtan said:


> All I can say is....Wow, as I sit back in my Computer Chair!!!!! This Work of Art is Awesome.....


Yeah, what he said! That's something else...


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

very nice! these ammo dispensers you make are great.
and that desert cameo dymondwood has a cool look to it.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Another great slingshot.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Utterly amazing bill thankyou for bringing us another member of the paladin family still finishing up my hdpe version of the original (not as easy as it looks huh) functional but not a beauty like this. We are not worthy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What an artistically clever lad you are, Bill. Another great job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great shooter as usual! Love it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic Bill!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow. I hope elegant isn't a bad word to use. Functional, rugged, and totally unique.


----------

